# Apple: Geiziger Lifestyle-Konzern



## unterseebotski (31. August 2011)

Mal eine andere Apple-News: das Unternehmen Apple gerät zunehmend in  Kritik, da es keine eigene Charity-Stiftung hat und nicht für wohltätige  Zwecke spendet. 
Die Website "Werben und Verkaufen" bezeichnet den Konzern gar als "geizigen Lifestyle-Konzern".


			
				W&V schrieb:
			
		

> Link: http://www.wuv.de/nachrichten/digit...rikaner_fordern_mehr_wohltaetigkeit_von_applehttp://www.wuv.de/nachrichten/digita...keit_von_apple
> ...Unter den 500 umsatzstärksten US-Unternehmen sei Apple das einzige  ohne eigene Stiftung, moniert die Petitions-Plattform Change.org und  fordert den neuen Apple-Chef Tim Cook zu mehr sozialem Engagement auf.  (...)
> In den Vereinigten Staaten gehören großzügige Spenden von Unternehmen  und Privatpersonen zum guten Ton. Microsoft-Gründer Bill Gates und der  Investor Warren Buffet haben schon Milliarden von Dollar bereitgestellt.


 
Wie die Zeit Online schreibt,  war das aber nicht immer so: Nach seiner Rückkehr zum Konzern im Jahr  1997 habe Steve Jobs das Unternehmen reformiert und dabei auch auch  sämtliche Charity-Programme des Unternehmens bis auf weiteres  eingefroren.(...) Trotz Rekordumsätze lägen die Charity-Programme aber  weiterhin auf Eis.
Während Konzerne wie Microsoft, Intel oder Cisco jedes Jahr zweistellige  Millionenbeträge an gemeinnützige Einrichtungen und Organisationen  spendeten, tauche Apple nach Informationen der Organisation "The Giving  USA Foundation" in keiner nennenswerten Statistik auf.(...)
Im Jahresbericht hiesse es lediglich, man ermuntere Mitarbeiter,  gemeinnützige Organisationen ihrer Wahl zu unterstützen. Apple sei einer  der am wenigsten sozial engagierten Konzerne der Welt.


Ich will jetzt kein Fanboy-Gebashe, aber ich sag ja schon länger, dass  Apple nicht nett ist. Zum Glück sehen das jetzt auch andere. Es wäre gut, wenn Apple das jetzt ändern würde. 						

_edit: News auf Wunsch "neutraler" gestaltet._


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

Apple hatte ja mal gespendet, nur als es dann eng wurde wurden die Spenden (zurecht) eingestellt, jedoch nicht wieder aufgenommen.

Von Apple könnte man durchaus erwarten etwas ihres Kapitals "abzudrücken".


----------



## flankendiskriminator (31. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Von Apple könnte man durchaus erwarten etwas ihres Kapitals "abzudrücken".


 In den USA ist das Gang und Gäbe. Dort gibt es kein Sozialsystem wie bei uns, dort sind Kirchen und andere Institutionen darauf angewiesen das sie SPenden erhalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> In den USA ist das Gang und Gäbe. Dort gibt es kein Sozialsystem wie bei uns



Natürlich gibt es in den USA ein Sozialsystem, ähnlich dem unseren. Einzig bei den Krankenkassen bzw. der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung hinken die Amis hinterher.


----------



## Low (31. August 2011)

Vielleicht Geld in die Krebsforschung stecken *g*


----------



## Pokerclock (31. August 2011)

Die ersten Beiträge sind bereits ausgeblendet. Wer jetzt weiterhin meint Offtopic und Persönliche Angriffe zu starten, darf sich über eine Pause freuen.


----------



## unterseebotski (31. August 2011)

So, ich habe den Link zu W&V noch in der News eingefügt und hier nochmal für alle clickfaulen.

Dass es sich bei dieser News um ein explosives Thema handelt, ist mir klar. Trotzdem muss man als Fan der Marke auch das ertragen. Es ist ja nicht frei erfunden oder überzeichnet schlecht dargestellt. Es ist eben Tatsache, dass Apple auf den Dollars hockt wie Dagobert auf seinen Talerchen. In der heutigen Zeit ist Charity schon angebracht, es kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Unternehmen nicht weiß, was es mit dem ganzen verdienten Geld machen soll und woanders verhungern Menschen.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. August 2011)

Bitte noch etwas mehr eigene Formulierung in die User-News hinein bringen. Ein eigener Satz und ein Zitat von einer anderen Webseite reichen nicht aus.

Melde dich, wenn du mehr (vor-)geschrieben hast, dann mache ich den Thread wieder auf.

-CLOSED-

EDIT
Wieder offen für Startpost-Bearbeitung


----------



## X Broster (31. August 2011)

Naja, dafür kann man aber sagen sie investieren das Geld in Bedienhilfen für Behinderte, zB. die Voice Over Technik in iOS. Wesentlich besser als die der Konkurrenz. 


unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt kein Fanboy-Gebashe,  aber ich sag ja schon länger, dass Apple nicht nett ist. Zum Glück sehen  das jetzt auch andere.


Kein Konzern ist nett, auch nicht der in PC-Foren heißgeliebte Android Hersteller Google, es ist nunmal der "Don't be evil" Slogan, den viele User als Ideal in der IT-Banche sehen. Apple ist dabei nach außen eben 180° anders.


----------



## Charlie Harper (31. August 2011)

Für das angeblich wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt, das zugleich über das größte Eigenkapital verfügt, sollte eine Stiftung doch kein Thema sein. Angesichts dieser Zahlen kann man Apple durchaus einen gewissen Geiz nachsagen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir mein eigenes unternehmen hart erarbeitet hätte, würde ich auch nix Spenden, sollen die doch Schaun wo sie bleiben.

Ps: bitte kein geflame darüber, meine meinung ist halt so. Mir schenkt auch niemand was im leben.


----------



## Hackintoshi (31. August 2011)

Soziales engagement? Was soll der humbuk?
Die firmen, ob nun Apple oder sonstwer, sollen besser ihre angestellten ordentlich bezahlen und gut ist.
Das trifft auch für die zulieferer in asien zu. Das wäre sozial.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (31. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mein eigenes unternehmen hart erarbeitet hätte, würde ich auch nix Spenden, sollen die doch Schaun wo sie bleiben.
> 
> Ps: bitte kein geflame darüber, meine meinung ist halt so. Mir schenkt auch niemand was im leben.


 
Die armen Kinder in Afrika, die durch so ein denken verhungern müssen und glaube mir, dass ist sicher kein schönes Sterben.


----------



## Iceananas (31. August 2011)

Von Bill Gates kann der ein oder andere schon abgucken finde ich. Wenn man sowieso mehr hat, als man jemals ausgeben kann, dann könnte man doch durchaus andere auch was davon abgeben. Menschen, die ein wenig Hilfe brauchen gibts ja nun wirklich genug.


----------



## negert (31. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Von Bill Gates kann der ein oder andere schon abgucken finde ich. Wenn man sowieso mehr hat, als man jemals ausgeben kann, dann könnte man doch durchaus andere auch was davon abgeben. Menschen, die ein wenig Hilfe brauchen gibts ja nun wirklich genug.



Seh ich genauso. Ich finde das macht ein Unternehmen auch aus... ich mein wenn ich mir Apple so anschau, ganz nach dem Motto soln die da mal schauen, uns gehts ja (im Moment) gut. Nö das brauch ich nicht. 

Ich war vor kurzem auch vor dem Entscheid OSX/7 und ich habe mich gegen Apple entschieden. Das was die in der letzten Zeit geboten haben, hat mich von einem Macpro abgehalten. Vielleicht bin ich mit der Meinung auch alleine aber ich finde sowas gehört doch einfach auch dazu. Apple sieht das offensichtlich (als einzige von 500) anders


----------



## domtom33 (31. August 2011)

...das komische daran ist, solch Spenden kann man(n) als Firma Steuermindernd geltend machen - also, eh ich dem Finanzamt/Staat Geld "schenk" - "schenk" ich es lieber einer gemeinnützigen Organistation oder so... weg ist es so oder so...

...macht mein Chef auch so


----------



## WebTerrorist (31. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Von Bill Gates kann der ein oder andere schon abgucken finde ich. Wenn man sowieso mehr hat, als man jemals ausgeben kann, dann könnte man doch durchaus andere auch was davon abgeben. Menschen, die ein wenig Hilfe brauchen gibts ja nun wirklich genug.


 
Also nur weil irgendeine Firma spendet, sollte man nicht gleich glauben die tun das aus reiner Nächstenliebe oder sozialen Engagement. 
Die Definition von PR ist nicht umsonst:"Tue Gutes und Rede darüber".


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2011)

WebTerrorist schrieb:


> Also nur weil irgendeine Firma spendet, sollte man nicht gleich glauben die tun das aus reiner Nächstenliebe oder sozialen Engagement.
> Die Definition von PR ist nicht umsonst:"Tue Gutes und Rede darüber".
> 
> Dank der ganzen Fanboys hat Apple PR halt gar nicht nötig.



So viel wie Bill Gates spendet und noch spenden wird (Er will 95%(?) seines Vermögens spendet nach seinem Tod?) kann er gar nicht durch gute publicity wiedergutmachen


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

Apple hat die Welt doch schon mit grandiosen und unersetzlichen Produkten bereichert


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Apple hat die Welt doch schon mit grandiosen und unersetzlichen Produkten bereichert


 
Apple hatte noch nie den Anspruch, unersätzliche Produkte zu bauen


----------



## DAEF13 (31. August 2011)

Und was ist mit Product Red? Wer will, dass von seinem Geld eine "Hilfsorganisation" bezahlt wird (bei der viel Geld "verloren" geht) kann die Teile ja kaufen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. August 2011)

Spenden tun Konzerne ja schon von haus aus... Spenden = Publissiti = Steuererleichterung = +-0



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder in Afrika, die durch so ein denken verhungern müssen und glaube mir, dass ist sicher kein schönes Sterben.



Na wenn du meinst... las dir gesagt sein, das weil Afrika vom Westen (Europa Amerika) ausgebeutet und unterjocht wurde und wird , geht es den Völkern da so schlecht .
Sie hatten mal eine eigende Landwirtschaft(die jedenfals ausreichte sich zu ernähren), wurde alles Platt gemacht um sie abhängig zu machen . Und diese ausbeutung ist nicht nur in Afrika, du solltest mal daran denken wenn du einkaufen gehst oder auf deinen Lohnzettel schaust ... wenn dieses nicht so wäre (Kapitalismus -wir- beuten die 3. Welt aus) dann würde es uns hier seeeeehhr dreckig gehen.
Und wir könnten froh sein , wenn unsere Arbeit für das Brot reichen würde .(Ob Kupferminen in Südamerika ob Diamantenminen in Afrika usw. , Billige Arbeitskräfte)

Zum post, verhungern ist kein so grausamer Tod wie du ihn darstellst , ist wie erfrieren ... man wird schwächer und stirbt kraftlos ohne Schmerz (hab schon gehungert, aber richtig).
Gibt da weit schlimmeres, zum Beispiel in Mienen arbeiten ohne Schutz und nach 5 Jahren "ehlendig" an Kreps oder anderes verecken .
Wenn Afrika den ganzen Ausbeutenden Westen los wäre, dann würden es ihnen Besser gehen als uns  und uns würde es bedeutend beschissener gehen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mein eigenes unternehmen hart erarbeitet hätte, würde ich auch nix Spenden, sollen die doch Schaun wo sie bleiben.
> 
> Ps: bitte kein geflame darüber, meine meinung ist halt so. Mir schenkt auch niemand was im leben.


 
Dir muss auch keiner was schenken, du hattest (kann mich auch irren) das Glück in Deutschland aufzuwachsen und hier gibt es eine Grundversorgung. In 3. Welt Ländern hingegen gibt es keine Grundversorgung und da sind die Menschen auf alles angewiesen was sie bekommen. Also ein wenig weiter blicken...

@ Topic
Finde ich schade das Apple das nicht nutzt, gerade jetzt wo ihr Image ein wenig angekratzt ist, könnte man durch Spenden zumin. ein wenig wieder was gut machen


----------



## lunar19 (31. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Von Bill Gates kann der ein oder andere schon abgucken finde ich. Wenn man sowieso mehr hat, als man jemals ausgeben kann, dann könnte man doch durchaus andere auch was davon abgeben. Menschen, die ein wenig Hilfe brauchen gibts ja nun wirklich genug.



Sehe ich auch genau so, so viel Geld kann keiner ausgeben...
Da kann man Bill Gates schon gut als Vorbild nehmen!


----------



## Stricherstrich (31. August 2011)

domtom33 schrieb:


> ...das komische daran ist, solch Spenden kann man(n) als Firma Steuermindernd geltend machen - also, eh ich dem Finanzamt/Staat Geld "schenk" - "schenk" ich es lieber einer gemeinnützigen Organistation oder so... weg ist es so oder so...
> 
> ...macht mein Chef auch so




Man weiß ja nicht ob Apple sowieso ein wenig Steuerhinterziehung betreibt


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. August 2011)

@top

Alleine für das Prestige sollte Apple was spenden ... hey hier, ich schmeiß euch ein cent vor die Füße( 1mio)


----------



## das_wesen (31. August 2011)

Ich glaube mit der Tatsache das die Apple Zulieferer und andere Chinesische Unternehmen in Afrika Fabriken und Infrastrukturen aufbauen ist den Afrikanern viel mehr geholfen. Strom, Internet, Agrarwirtschaft und Trinkwasserversorgung ist das wichtigste. Im Gegensatz zu westlichen Unternehmen denken viele Chinesische Großkonzerne schon wesentlich nachhaltiger, soll heißen sie bauen Fabriken, Straßen und Versorgungsnetze. Und das mit dem Geld was sie im Geschäft mit zum Beispiel Apple verdienen.

Trotzdem sollten sich mehr Unternehmen, und da meine ich nicht nur Apple mit der Erschließung von 3.Weltstaaten beschäftigen.


----------



## das_wesen (31. August 2011)

Apropos U.S. Sozialsysteme dort hat es Lebensmittelmarken, denn Lebenslange Stütze wie hier gibt es da nicht. Arbeitslosengeld gibt es maximal für 26 Wochen in Ausnahmefällen maximal noch 13 Monate länger und das von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unterschiedlich und dann auch nur wenn einen der Arbeitgeber entsprechend versichert hat.
Arbeitslosengeld - so regeln es andere Länder | RP ONLINE


----------



## Hackintoshi (31. August 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Product Red? Wer will, dass von seinem Geld eine "Hilfsorganisation" bezahlt wird (bei der viel Geld "verloren" geht) kann die Teile ja kaufen



Bei wikipedia liest man ja interessantes zum thema Product Red. 
Und du hast mir wieder gezeigt; wer information zum thema sucht, findet letztlich auch die möglichkeit produkte zu kaufen, die sozialen projekten zufließen.
Wenn man denn will.


----------



## uN4m3d (1. September 2011)

Also Steve Jobs kann ja auch gar nichts spenden. Mit dem einen Dollar im  Jahr kann er sich ja grad mal nen Kaugummi leisten. Naja, ich glaub der  hat im Moment sowieso ganz andere Probleme, wie auch der Applekonzern.  Außerdem, wer immer noch an die heile Welt glaubt und dass Konzerne da  ganz uneigennützig spenden, die müssen mal die rosa Brille abnehmen.  Außerdem denk ich auch, wie es schon von anderen gesagt wurde, wer sich  in den Früchten der Ausbeutung suhlt, der muss auch nicht mit dem Finger  darauf zeigen. Spekulanten treiben den Preis für Grundnahrungsmittel  ins maßlose, damit sie daraus Profit schlagen können und in Afrika  können sie sich nicht mal mehr ihr Essen leisten. Das gehört einfach  verboten.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder in Afrika, die durch so ein denken verhungern müssen und glaube mir, dass ist sicher kein schönes Sterben.


 
Aha, wohl schon mal den Hungertod gestorben ?


----------



## hfb (1. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es in den USA ein Sozialsystem, ähnlich dem unseren. Einzig bei den Krankenkassen bzw. der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung hinken die Amis hinterher.


 
Rentenvers.? Arbeitslosenvers.? Staatliche Sozialhilfe?
In den USA? Wirklich?
Und bei der gesetzlichen Krankenvers. hinken sie nicht hinterher, die gibt es bis jetzt einfach nicht.

Die haben wirklich eine ganz andere Kultur. Dort ist es im Gegensatz zu uns keine Schande, reich zu werden.
Es ist aber eine Schande, reich zu sterben. (Im Sinne von das Geld mit ins Grab nehmen. Also vorher weg mit der Kohle.)
Daher ist es wirklich unüblich für einen Grosskonzern, keine wohltätigen Programme zu unterhalten.


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> _edit: News auf Wunsch "neutraler" gestaltet._



Dein Avatar lässt anderes vermuten.

Steve Jobs hat die ganzen Charity-Programme auf Eis gelegt, weil Apple zu Zeiten dieser Reform nur rote Zahlen schrieb und nicht mal ansatzweise die Mittel dafür gehabt hätte.
Apple ist jetzt erst seit gut 3 Jahren erfolgreich mit einem riesigen Wachstum, das ist nicht gerade lange. Abgesehn davon ist es möglich das Apple anonym spendet, so was gibt es auch, ja.
Es gibt auch Leute die hängen das nicht an die große Glocke. Wie es im Moment aussieht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber das ist ja auch so was von irrelevant, in diesem Thread irrelevant sowieso nur
um die Selbstdarstellung des Threaderstellers und die suche nach Bestätigung. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass man sich extra die Zeit nimmt, um ein Konzern zu verunglimpfen, bei dem die Meinungen sowieso
alle schon extrem festgefahren sind.

Macht doch so was mal mit der Pharmaindustrie. Vor Jahren gab es mal ein Milzbrandvorfall in den USA, da wurde sofort das Patent aufgehoben um "kostenlos" zu produzieren, die einzige Firma, die das Medikament herstellen durfte, war ein deutscher Konzern. Dann kommen die Afrikaner, fragen, ob sie ihre Medikamente selbst produzieren dürfen, weil das viel günstiger ist, als sie zu kaufen, da heißt es "Nein, billige Medikamente, das geht nicht."
Ein paar westliche Bürger sind ja wichtiger als ein ganzer Kontinent, rede hier von Lifestyle-Konzern. Sag mal, welches Handy du hast und warum du es hast. Ich wette, dass es nicht die Telefonfunktion ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Rentenvers.? Arbeitslosenvers.? Staatliche Sozialhilfe? In den USA? Wirklich?


 
Ja. Gibt es dort alles.

Social Security

About the USA - Gesellschaft >Soziale Sicherheit

USA: Arbeitslosenversicherung vor Pleite - Kollaps mit Ansage - Wirtschaft - sueddeutsche.de



hfb schrieb:


> Und bei der gesetzlichen Krankenvers. hinken sie nicht hinterher, die gibt es bis jetzt einfach nicht.



Auch das ist so nicht richtig, denn es gibt eine Pflicht-Krankenversicherung in den USA, allerdings im Moment nur für Menschen ab 65 und Kranke:

Medicare

Letztlich wird der Supreme Court in den nächsten Monaten darüber entscheiden, ob es eine allgemeine gesetzliche Krankenversicherungspflicht, wie President Obama sie vorsieht, in den USA geben wird.



hfb schrieb:


> Dort ist es im Gegensatz zu uns keine Schande, reich zu werden.
> Es ist aber eine Schande, reich zu sterben. (Im Sinne von das Geld mit ins Grab nehmen. Also vorher weg mit der Kohle.)


 
Das ist eine Verallgemeinerung, die ebenfalls so nicht zutrifft.


Wobei, um zum Thema zurückzukommen, ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass ein Konzern wie Apple, mit prall gefüllten Kassen, sich nicht sozial engagiert.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

Warum sollte Apple spenden? Niemand ist gezwungen zu spenden! Ich seh das ähnlich wie *CoXxOnE

*Warum sollte man sein eigens erwirtschaftetes Geld spenden *müssen*, weil irgendjemand der Meinung ist, ich man sollte das tun?

MfG


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*@CoXxOnE und Adam West*
Dann drücken wir schon mal fest die Daumen, daß Ihr nie in die Verlegenheit geratet, Hilfe zu benötigen und alle, die Ihr fragt , haben Eure Einstellung. Wünsche ein frohes Erwachen. Ignorieren von Problemen verursacht noch schlimmere Probleme, und tötet (wenn auch eher indirekt...).
Hoffe mal Eure "Facebookfreunde" erweisen sich auch als solche.... 
*MfG

*


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Warum sollte Apple spenden? Niemand ist gezwungen zu spenden! Ich seh das ähnlich wie *CoXxOnE
> *Warum sollte man sein eigens erwirtschaftetes Geld spenden *müssen*, weil irgendjemand der Meinung ist, ich man sollte das tun?


 

Müssen nicht, aber es stünde einem milliardenschweren Konzern gut zu Gesicht, soziales Engagement zu zeigen.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Dann drücken wir schon mal fest die Daumen, daß Ihr nie in die Verlegenheit geratet, Hilfe zu benötigen und alle, die Ihr fragt , haben Eure Einstellung.



Genau das ist nämlich das Problem bei der Sache.
Und wenn beispielsweise eine gewisser Bill Gates nicht so freundlich gewesen wäre, einem gewissen Steve Jobs viel Geld zu leihen, dann gäbe es Apple schon lange nicht mehr. Deswegen könnten sie sich ruhig in der Bill Gates Stiftung engagieren.....


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

Jeder, jeden Tag eine gute Tat. Mehr ist garnicht nötig, die Welt zu verändern; nicht im Großen, aber in den kleinen Dingen im eigenen Umfeld. Da kann schon ein Lächeln, welches bekanntermaßen nicht teuer ist, Wunder bewirken. 
Gibt genug Beispiele auch im globalen Rahmen, die auf Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe setzen, und nicht neue Abhängigkeiten aufbauen. Kleingeistigkeit und Ignoranz machen mich da echt einfach traurig, halten mich aber nicht auf!


----------



## unterseebotski (1. September 2011)

Als bekanntes Unternehmen sollte man in der Öffentlichkeit mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen, man sollte Nächstenliebe zeigen. Apple darf eines nicht vergessen: wer ist denn verantwortlich für deren Erfolg und deren Reichtum? Es sind die Kunden, die mit dem Kauf eines Produkts zum Erfolg beitragen. Dafür sollte man sich als Unternehmer auch bei seinen Kunden bedanken - man darf nie vergessen, woher das Geld kommt. Gäbe es die Kundschaft nicht, gäbe es auch den Apfel nicht.
Gut, ich sehe ein, Apple hat das nicht mehr nötig mit ca. 40 Milliarden Dollar bar auf der hohen Kante und einem Unternehmenswert von ca. 360 Milliarden Dollar. Da müssen sie sich bei Niemandem mehr bedanken, die müssen wirklich nicht mehr befürchten pleite zu gehen. 

Steve Jobs könnte zB seine Publicity nutzen um Geld für die Krebsforschung zu sammeln, oder um für Organspenden zu werben - immerhin hat ihm die Leber eines anderen Menschen das Leben etwas verlängert. 
Und arm ist der trotz Jahresgehalt von 1 Dollar übrigens nicht, sein Vermögen wird auf etwa 8,5 Milliarden Dollar geschätzt. Er erhält u.a. großzügige Geschenke von Apple (zB einen Privatjet) und hat ne Menge Aktien.

Mein Handy? ein Samsung F480i, weil man damit tatsächlich nur telefonieren und ein paar Schnappschüsse machen kann. Außerdem gabs das für 1 Euro.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

zum topic: Jeder von uns hat seine Probleme, um die er sich kümmern muss. *Ich habe nichts gegen Spenden*, ich sehe nur nicht ein, warum große Firmen dazu genötigt werden sollen! Jeder der sein Geld macht, hat selbst zu entscheiden!

Jeder hat seine Meinung.

MfG


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

Entspannt bleiben...bitte! Habe nur meine Meinung Deiner (und einer anderen) gegenübergestellt...und will keineswegs missionieren. In einem Zauberwald lebe ich *leider* auch nicht. Darüber *bin* ich mir durchaus im klaren (20 Jahre in besetzten Zusammenhängen sind durchaus auch desillusionierend...). Der von mir gewählte Ansatz erweist sich im Feldtest als sehr tauglich und dazu noch extrem kosteneffizient. Ist zudem immer wieder interessant wieviele Menschen, die vorher mürrisch dreinblicken, trotzdem zurücklächeln. Und ich sehe nicht unbedingt aus, wie der nette Junge, dem man bedekenlos die eigene Tochter anvertraut....
Genug OFFTOPIC.. ich check´ dann mal aus.
MfG


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Entspannt bleiben...bitte! Habe nur meine Meinung Deiner (und einer anderen) gegenübergestellt...und will keineswegs missionieren. In einem Zauberwald lebe ich *leider* auch nicht. Darüber *bin* ich mir durchaus im klaren (20 Jahre in besetzten Zusammenhängen sind durchaus auch desillusionierend...). Der von mir gewählte Ansatz erweist sich im Feldtest als sehr tauglich und dazu noch extrem kosteneffizient. Ist zudem immer wieder interessant wieviele Menschen, die vorher mürrisch dreinblicken, trotzdem zurücklächeln. Und ich sehe nicht unbedingt aus, wie der nette Junge, dem man bedekenlos die eigene Tochter anvertraut....
> Genug OFFTOPIC.. ich check´ dann mal aus.
> MfG


 
I know, I know, wenn man schonmal offtopic abweicht, kann es wenigstens gleich aus"diskutiert" werden!  sollte in keinster Weise "aggressiv" rüberkommen! 

MfG


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> I know, I know, wenn man schonmal offtopic abweicht, kann es wenigstens gleich aus"diskutiert" werden!  sollte in keinster Weise "aggressiv" rüberkommen!
> 
> MfG


Damit kann ich gut leben....


----------



## Godaishu (1. September 2011)

Seit einigen Jahren arbeite ich, nebenbei, für eine recht bekannte Hilfsorganisation. Dadurch habe ich natürlich Einsichten die dem normalen Bürger verwehrt bleiben. Sicherlich kommt nicht immer das gesamte, gespendete Geld dort an wo es hin soll, sollte jedem klar sein. Dennoch findet der größte Teil denWeg in die einzelnen Hilfsprojekte und kann dort genutzt werden. Davon habe ich mich, soweit möglich, selbst überzeugt. 
Entwicklungshilfe ist ein sehr komplexes Thema das einer Menge Feingefühl bedarf. Speziell in Afrika ist das Motto: "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" sehr schwierig an die Menschen zu bringen. In gewisser Hinsicht machen sie die Spenden abhängiger ... auf der anderen Seite geht es ganz ohne auch nicht. 

Für beide Seiten kann ich gewisse Sympathien entwickeln. Spenden MUSS man natürlich nicht und der Zwang ist gerade dabei sehr unangebracht. Allerdings finde ich diese ignorante Einstellung ziemlich bedenklich. Jeder wird in seinem Leben irgendwann auf die Hilfe einer anderen Person angewiesen sein. Da ist es doch Sinnvoll auch hilfsbereit zu sein. Ob er dabei  spendet oder nur auf irgendeine Weise hilft ist ja egal. Es ist aber nicht zuviel verlangt wenn man jemandem über die Straße hilft oder dem Rollstuhlfahrer in die Straßenbahn. Jeder sollte helfen wenn er es kann, ohne sich dabei einzuschränken.

Daher empfinde ich diese, stellenweise, ignorante Einstellung als sehr gefährlich.

BTT

In den USA gehört das Spenden größerer Summen eben zum guten Ton. Ein Konzern wie Apple sollte das wissen ... allerdings müssen sie selbst entscheiden ob es ihnen das Wert ist. Zwingen kann und sollte man sie nicht, wieso auch. Nun muss jeder (potentielle) Kunde von Apple entscheiden ob er damit Leben kann oder nicht.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:


> ...



Leuten auf der Straße helfen, Behinderte unterstützen oder ähnliches ist ein völlig anderes Thema und auch in meinen Augen selbstverständlich!

Spenden stehen unter völlig anderen Gesichtspunkten und das ist mit den von dir angebrachten Punkten nicht zu vergleichen.
Nur weil ich nicht _sofort_ spendenbereit bin, heißt es nicht gleich, das ich den Rollstuhlfahrer auf der Straße liegen lasse, wenn er gestürtzt ist...  2 völlig unterschiedliche Problematiken!

@ deine topic Aussage: Genau so ist es!


----------



## hfb (1. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja. Gibt es dort alles.
> 
> Social Security
> 
> ...


 
Ich drücke mich deutlicher aus:
Mit unseren vergleichbare Sozialsysteme gibt es in den USA nicht. Steht auch exakt so in deinen Links.
Die Unterstützung kriegen dort nur wenige, nicht lange, und nicht viel. Existenzsichernd ist sie keinesfalls.

Zur Krankenvers.: Sag ich doch, es gibt keine allgemeine. Und ob die momentanen Bestrebungen, eine einzuführen, erfolgreich sein werden, steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Godaishu (1. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich mach mir keine Illusion, die Welt und die Menschen ist selbstgefällig und egoistisch und da macht auch dein Comment kein Zauberwald drauß!


 
Das erschien mir so, als würdest du das auch auf dich beziehen ... aber da habe ich mich ja, zum Glück, geirrt


----------



## Genghis99 (1. September 2011)

Ich besitze weder Geräte, noch Software aus dem Hause Apple. Das wird auch so bleiben. Lifestyle of the rich and infamous ...


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich deutlicher aus:
> Mit unseren vergleichbare Sozialsysteme gibt es in den USA nicht. Steht auch exakt so in deinen Links.
> Die Unterstützung kriegen dort nur wenige, nicht lange, und nicht viel. Existenzsichernd ist sie keinesfalls.
> Zur Krankenvers.: Sag ich doch, es gibt keine allgemeine. Und ob die momentanen Bestrebungen, eine einzuführen, erfolgreich sein werden, steht noch in den Sternen.



Du verallgemeinerst das ständig, und du solltest die Berichte besser lesen.
Es gibt dort durchaus mit unseren vergleichbare Sozialsysteme siehe z.B. die Rentenversicherung.
Und Sozialhilfe in Form von Lebensmittelmarken, sozialem Wohnungsbau, Unterstützung für Miete und Kleidung gibt es in den USA genau so wie bei uns.

Kurz: Die platten Verallgemeinerungen "Das gibt es da alles nicht" stimmen so nicht bzw. sind zu undifferenziert.


Aber das führt auch jetzt zu weit, deswegen back to topic.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Gut, ich sehe ein, Apple hat das nicht mehr nötig mit ca. 40 Milliarden Dollar bar auf der hohen Kante und einem Unternehmenswert von ca. 360 Milliarden Dollar. Da müssen sie sich bei Niemandem mehr bedanken, die müssen wirklich nicht mehr befürchten pleite zu gehen.


 
Zur Richtigstellung, es sind knapp über $76.000.000.000.

@Topic

Was die vermeintliche "Gutmütigkeit" der anderen Konzerne angeht, in den meisten Betrieben wird soziales Engagement eher dazu verwendet ein falsche Bild nach aussen darzustellen oder steuerliche Vorteile zu erwirken. Insofern würde ich das nicht überbewerten. Wenn die so toll engagierten Unternehmen tatsächlich was tun wollten, würden sie es nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam sondern eher "Stefan Raab mässig" machen. 
Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung das jede Person und jedes Unternehmen mit seinem Geld machen kann was er/ es will. Alles andere hat in einer freien Welt keine Berechtigung.
Denn wenn ein ach so soziales Unternehmen irgendwann doch mal am Boden liegt, interessiert es die ehemaligen Nutzniesser einen ******. Inosfern würde ich mal sagen, wem der Schuh drückt und er denkt er müsse was tun, soll es tun. Aber mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen, ist schon ein wenig unter allem Niveau.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2011)

Achtet mal wieder etwas mehr auf Ontopic. Beiträge, die zu 3/4 aus Offtopic bestehen, nehme ich ab sofort zum Anlass, diese entsprechend den Forenregeln zu behandeln.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Achtet mal wieder etwas mehr auf Ontopic. Beiträge, die zu 3/4 aus Offtopic bestehen, nehme ich ab sofort zum Anlass, diese entsprechend den Forenregeln zu behandeln.


 
Warum ist es "verboten" über die allgemeine Sache von "Spenden" zu unterhalten, wenn es genau hierum geht!? 
Ist doch logisch dass das Thema "Spenden" allgemein auch behandelt wird, wenn es um sowas geht hier, warum verstößt das gegen die Regeln und ist offtopic? Soll mir mal einer erklären...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2011)

Die Situation in Afrika ist wohl kaum Thema des Threads. Wer darüber diskutieren will, möge das entsprechende Unterforum aufsuchen.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Situation in Afrika ist wohl kaum Thema des Threads. Wer darüber diskutieren will, möge das entsprechende Unterforum aufsuchen.


 
Es ging allgemein um Spenden, und soweit ich mich erinner, habe ich nicht bzgl. Afrika argumentiert, aber dennoch, das Thema Spenden in Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread zu diskutieren, halte ich nicht für ein Problem.

Aber du bist der Mod....

MfG


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das ist nämlich das Problem bei der Sache.
> Und wenn beispielsweise eine gewisser Bill Gates nicht so freundlich gewesen wäre, einem gewissen Steve Jobs viel Geld zu leihen, dann gäbe es Apple schon lange nicht mehr. Deswegen könnten sie sich ruhig in der Bill Gates Stiftung engagieren.....



Aber nicht Steve hat Apple und den Sand gesetzt sondern die unfähigen CEO's davor. Ich behaupte einfachmal das sich Steve privat genug einsetzt, der Mann hat was Krebs angeht eine sehr dunkle Vergangenheit.
Kennt ihr Bushido? Der setzt sich für Krebskranke Kinder ein, das weiss nur kaum jemand, da er es net an die Glocke hängt. Da kann man von der Musik halten was man will, ähnlich sehe ich das bei Steve und Apple.

Apple setzt sich btw. sehr für die Umwelt ein. Eigene Bio-Buslinie, das neue Headquater, das Recyclen von alten Produkten, selbst Nicht-Apple-Produkte werden von Apple zum recyceln angenommen.
Abgesehen davon behaupte ich wieder mal das einfach das eigentlich auch total egal ist, weil es ja einfach nur im Apple geht und nicht ob richtig oder falsch.


----------



## unterseebotski (1. September 2011)

Steuerliche Vorteile für ein spendenwilliges Unternehmen halte ich nicht für ein Argument gegen das Spenden: In dem Fall geht das Geld eben an Bedürftige statt an den Staat. 
Natürlich hat es zwei Seiten, wenn man das Spenden an die große Glocke hängt. Zum einen ist es schlicht Publicity, zum anderen aber auch eine Vorbildfunktion für andere. Und das halte ich in den heutigen Zeiten für wichtig, wo doch Moral und Menschenliebe immer erst nach den finanziellen Interessen kommen. 
An der Euro-Rettungs-Diskussion sieht man es ja. Für Griechenland sind 120 Mrd. verfügbar, für die Kinder im eigenen Land sind gerade mal 220 Mio. mehr für Bildung drin. (Ich weiß dass das ne polemische Milchmädchenrechnung ist, aber es zeigt trotzdem deutlich die Einstellung unserer korrupten Lobby-Politiker.)

Und irgendwie kommt es ja doch ans Licht, was Raab und Bushido machen, obwohl es ja soooo geheim ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Steuerliche Vorteile für ein spendenwilliges Unternehmen halte ich nicht für ein Argument gegen das Spenden: In dem Fall geht das Geld eben an Bedürftige statt an den Staat.



Ich vermute selbst der schlechteste Staat kann Steuereinnahmen sinnvoller verwenden, als die beste "Wohltätigkeitsorganisation" Spenden.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es zwei Seiten, wenn man das Spenden an die große Glocke hängt. Zum einen ist es schlicht Publicity, zum anderen aber auch eine Vorbildfunktion für andere.



Das ist zwar immer das Alibi für die Selbstbeweihräucherung aber ich glaube kaum das jemand ernsthaft in die Tasche greift nur weil Billy 20.000.000.000 rausgekloppt hat. Wobei genauer betrachtet war sogar diese sehr großzügige Spende mit ordentlich Hintergedanken gepflastert.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Und das halte ich in den heutigen Zeiten für wichtig, wo doch Moral und Menschenliebe immer erst nach den finanziellen Interessen kommen.



Moral und Menschenliebe ist auf einem Rekordhoch. Früher gab es deutlich mehr Gewalt aber zum Teil durch die Medien kann man jetzt schlecht von Kaff zu Kaff ziehen und Brandschatzen.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> An der Euro-Rettungs-Diskussion sieht man es ja. Für Griechenland sind 120 Mrd. verfügbar, für die Kinder im eigenen Land sind gerade mal 220 Mio. mehr für Bildung drin. (Ich weiß dass das ne polemische Milchmädchenrechnung ist, aber es zeigt trotzdem deutlich die Einstellung unserer korrupten Lobby-Politiker.)



Mit solchen Vergleichen manöverierst du dich absolut ins Aus. Schade.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Und irgendwie kommt es ja doch ans Licht, was Raab und Bushido machen, obwohl es ja soooo geheim ist.


 
OK, wofür setzt sich Stefan Raab finanziell ein und wie publiziert er es?


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> [...] OK, wofür setzt sich Stefan Raab finanziell ein und wie publiziert er es?


 
ist mir jetzt auch nicht bekannt, und an die große glocke hängt er es auch nicht, wozu er oft genug gelegenheit hätte (TV Total, Schlag den Raab etc.)


----------



## unterseebotski (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute selbst der schlechteste Staat kann Steuereinnahmen sinnvoller verwenden, als die beste "Wohltätigkeitsorganisation" Spenden.


 Es gibt auch Länder wie Nordkorea, Lybien, Syrien oder Somalia.
Damit hast Du Dich ins Aus manövriert.


Man kann Spenden ja auch in die Forschung stecken, wenn man schon keine hungernden Menschen retten will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Länder wie Nordkorea, Lybien, Syrien oder Somalia.



Super, wenn man etwas falsch verstehen will kann man es ja. Wie du ja wieder toll bewiesen hast  .



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Man kann Spenden ja auch in die Forschung stecken, wenn man schon keine hungernden Menschen retten will.


 
Richtig, oder man gibt das Geld dem Lila Laune Bär, da wächst uns allen ein  Regenbogen aus dem.....

Wer irgendetwas sinnloses oder sinnvolles unterstützen will ist herzlich dazu eingeladen. Aber andere zu irgendetwas drängen zu wollen ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

Ja und? Müssen sie auch nicht. Bringt ja eh nichts.

Sollen doch die Lebensmittelhersteller mal Nahrung schicken, bringt 1000x mal mehr als Geld, demfall ist MC Donalds auch geizig, Denner auch, Aldi auch, du auch jeder. 

In dieser Zeit wo dieser Thread eröffnet wurde hättest du auch ein Brot backen können und senden, hätte vielleicht auch jemandem das Leben gerettet. Besser an der eigenen Nase packen als andere schlecht zu machen.

Der Staat könnte ja auch Geld drucken und hinschicken, tut er aber nicht, ist ja auch geizig. 

Die Bundesräte in der Schweiz auch die all 4 Jahre einen neuen Audi für ca. 120'000 mit v10 Motor bekommen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:
			
		

> Die armen Kinder in Afrika, die durch so ein denken verhungern müssen und glaube mir, dass ist sicher kein schönes Sterben.



Ohh man xD, wie ich gewusst hab das sowas kommt. Es gibt halt solche und solche Menschen.

BTW: Leute die hier im Krankenhaus und Co sterben, sterben auch nicht unbedingt immer schön im schlafen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

Der Mensch kommt im Allgemeinen nicht mit dem Thema Tod klar, egoistisch zu sein kann er auch nicht zugeben.
Jeder könnte leben retten, aber ne, hauptsach jeder selbst kriegt ein Big Mac Menu, man könnte auch einen Apfel von einem Baum pflücken und diesen essen, und das Geld das man fürs Menü ausgegben hätte spenden. 

Aber in jedem Mensch steckt nunmal ein Egoist. Ich wette jeder Zweite stopft sich nach lesen dieses Thread was feines zu Essen rein weil er Hunger bekommen hat ohne schlechtes Gewissen. Das ist nunmal die Realität, auch wenn es traurig erscheinen mag.

Klingt daneben aber ist nunmal so.


----------



## exa (1. September 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder in Afrika, die durch so ein denken verhungern müssen und glaube mir, dass ist sicher kein schönes Sterben.



Und dann nen Apfel als Logo...

Der war vllt mal angebissen, aber heutzutage dürfte der rosig rot, dick und saftig sein, also kann mandoch ein wenig abgeben?



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ohh man xD, wie ich gewusst hab das sowas kommt. Es gibt halt solche und solche Menschen.
> 
> BTW: Leute die hier im Krankenhaus und Co sterben, sterben auch nicht unbedingt immer schön im schlafen.


 
ja, streben ist allgegenwertig... nur in Afrika reichen einem Kind ein paar Euro um nicht zu verhungern; hier in Deutschland sterben die Menschen weil sie wirklich krank sind! (und in machen Fällen sogar, weil sie zuviel zum Essen hatten)


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> @CoXxOnE und Adam West
> Dann drücken wir schon mal fest die Daumen, daß Ihr nie in die Verlegenheit geratet, Hilfe zu benötigen und alle, die Ihr fragt , haben Eure Einstellung. Wünsche ein frohes Erwachen. Ignorieren von Problemen verursacht noch schlimmere Probleme, und tötet (wenn auch eher indirekt...).
> Hoffe mal Eure "Facebookfreunde" erweisen sich auch als solche....
> MfG



Danke das es auf diese Ebene abrutschen musste. (war irgendwie klar)

BTW: ich tue genug für die Gesellschaft.
Nur mal so als Auflistung.
3jahre Schülerlotse
5Jahre Freiwillige Feuerwehr
2Jahre FSj Dual
Mitarbeit beim Halt Projekt Erlangen 
(Betreut Kinder die ihre erste Alkohol Vergiftung hatten und im Krankenhaus gelandet sind, soll Kritischen Alkohol konsum aufzeigen)

Derzeitiger Job: Arbeit als Pflegefachhelfer in einem Altenheim.

Also stell mich bitte nicht so hin als wär ich unsozial, ich tue genug hier in meinem Land, in meinem Umfeld, was mich betrifft!! (Ich bin Egoistisch, so wie jeder mensch, der eine ist es nur mehr, der andere weniger) ich sehe nicht ein mich noch um 3te Weltländer zu Kümmern.
Deswegen kann ich Apple und andere meinungsteiler verstehen.

Und Apple als geizigen lifestyle Konzern zu betiteln nur weil er nicht spendet, is Quatsch (kein fanboy Gelaber)
Spenden soll man weil man es gern tut, und gern etwas gibt, wenn die das nich wollen, dann ist das ok, das macht sie nicht zu schlechteren Menschen.

Als andere würde das Wort Spende schon verunglimpfen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Und dann nen Apfel als Logo...
> 
> Der war vllt mal angebissen, aber heutzutage dürfte der rosig rot, dick und saftig sein, also kann mandoch ein wenig abgeben?
> 
> ...


 
Ja mag sein, dennoch muss Apple doch nichts spenden, warum ausgerechnet Apple? Gibt tausende Unternehmen die täglich Millionen Scheffeln, immer diese Apple-Verschwörungen, irgendwie lächerlich.

Die Kunden die ein Iphone kaufen sind auch geizig, statt sich für 40 Euro ein Handy zu kaufen mit welchem man telefonieren kann ein Iphone für 1000 Euro um ein paar bunte Pixel zu haben, statt wie du sagst einigen hundert Kindern das Leben zu retten. 1000 Euro - 40 = 960 Euro / 3 Euro = 320 Menschenleben. 

Jeder ist egoistisch, bei den reicheren fällts nur mehr auf.


----------



## exa (1. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, dennoch muss Apple doch nichts spenden, warum ausgerechnet Apple? Gibt tausende Unternehmen die täglich Millionen Scheffeln, immer diese Apple-Verschwörungen, irgendwie lächerlich.



Lesen wir nochmal die News:


> ...Unter den 500 umsatzstärksten US-Unternehmen sei Apple das einzige ohne eigene Stiftung


Und Apple gilt (galt?) als Unternehmen mit größtem Eigenkapital, und da sucht man sich ausgerechnet sowas als Alleinstellungsmerkmal?

Apple muss nicht spenden, was Apple aber MUSS, ist sich mit der Reaktion darauf abzufinden...



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Kunden die ein Iphone kaufen sind auch geizig, statt sich für 40 Euro ein Handy zu kaufen mit welchem man telefonieren kann ein Iphone für 1000 Euro um ein paar bunte Pixel zu haben, statt wie du sagst einigen hundert Kindern das Leben zu retten. 1000 Euro - 40 = 960 Euro / 3 Euro = 320 Menschenleben.
> 
> Jeder ist egoistisch, bei den reicheren fällts nur mehr auf.



Rate mal, was ich in der Tasche habe: ein Billighandy

ok, ich will und kann mir das Iphone nicht leisten, und dementsprechend keine 960 Euro spenden, aber ich habe schon gespendet...

Es muss ja auch nicht so sein, dass man jetz auf Luxus verzichtet, und nur das kauft was man braucht und den Rest spendet, aber zumindest ich habe die Einstellung: Je besser es einem geht, desto mehr kann man spenden, eben auch ohne das es wehtut...
Wenn man sich wirklich mal bewusst macht, wie lächerlich man manchmal mit seinem Geld umgeht wenn man sich den Umstand bewusst macht wie viel so ein paar Euro bewirken können... aber hey, ich meine bei so vielen Anwälten für Klagen bleibt halt wenig für Spenden...


----------



## norse (1. September 2011)

apple ist sooo bööse...




ich bin zufrieden mit mein apple produkten, und wer weiß vlt spendet ja apple doch?! nur weil sie keine eigene hilfsorganisation haben? außerdem sie sollen ihre zulieferer gut bezahlen und schon machen sie was soziales!... und das weiß keiner wie gut da bezahlt wird. 

ich finds schwachsinn über sowas zu urteilen wenn man nicht wirklcih genau weiß was da sache ist.
von daher zum thread:


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Lesen wir nochmal die News:
> 
> Und Apple gilt (galt?) als Unternehmen mit größtem Eigenkapital, und da sucht man sich ausgerechnet sowas als Alleinstellungsmerkmal?
> 
> ...




Den Kindern dort geht es gut wenn sie einen Krümel Keks am Tag haben und uns geht es gut wenn wir eine tolle GraKa haben, den stinkreichen geht es erst gut wenn sie von jedem Lambo jede Farbe haben. Das "Glück" ist immer Relativ, kaum hat man was erreicht will man mehr und ist wieder unzufrieden. So ist das nunmal mit uns Menschen, sonst würden wir ja nicht alles überbaueb etc. weiterentwickeln..


----------



## i.neT' (1. September 2011)

Ohh Gott wenn Apple doch soo Sch.... ist warum kaufen es den so viele ?
Man läuft durch die Stadt sieht man sehr viele mit ein iPhone!
Wieso was Spenden? Ihr macht es doch selber nicht! mit 10€ im Monat kann bestimmt in Afrika eine Familie überleben!



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, dennoch muss Apple doch nichts spenden, warum ausgerechnet Apple? Gibt tausende Unternehmen die täglich Millionen Scheffeln, immer diese Apple-Verschwörungen, irgendwie lächerlich.
> 
> Die Kunden die ein Iphone kaufen sind auch geizig, statt sich für 40 Euro ein Handy zu kaufen mit welchem man telefonieren kann ein Iphone für 1000 Euro um ein paar bunte Pixel zu haben, statt wie du sagst einigen hundert Kindern das Leben zu retten. 1000 Euro - 40 = 960 Euro / 3 Euro = 320 Menschenleben.
> 
> Jeder ist egoistisch, bei den reicheren fällts nur mehr auf.


Nice  Dan erzähl mal was du für ein Handy hast ,und ich bin mir sicher das du keins für 40€ hast!
und BTW ich hab n iPhone 4 nicht weil ich geizig bin sondern weil ich für mein Geld arbeiten gehe.
Du kannst ja nicht meinen das alle die ein iPhone haben geizig sind :o.


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Ohh Gott wenn Apple doch soo Sch.... ist warum kaufen es den so viele ?



Es kaufen auch viele Platten von Tokio Hotel. Ist das nun ein Zeichen von Qualität? 

Jeder 2. der damit rum läuft will doch nur Leute beeindrucken die er nicht mag, mit Produkten die er nicht braucht gekauft
von Geld was er eigentlich nicht hat.

Hab übrigens ein altes benQ EF81 damals gebraucht gekauft vor 5 Jahren. Das ist zwar zerkratzt kann aber VideoTelefonie oder soll ich lieber "FaceTime" sagen? Das kann immerhin nichtmal das erste iphone


----------



## i.neT' (1. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Es kaufen auch viele Platten von Tokio Hotel. Ist das nun ein Zeichen von Qualität?
> 
> Jeder 2. der damit rum läuft will doch nur Leute beeindrucken die er nicht mag, mit Produkten die er nicht braucht gekauft
> von Geld was er eigentlich nicht hat.
> ...


 
Omg es gibt viele Leute die Intel kaufen obwohl AMD sicher lich im Preis leistung vorne liegt und mit einer Amd Cpu kannst du alle spiele spielen.
Ich habe ein iPhone weil ich es selber bezahle und auf Qualität achte und kein bock auf ein Samsung wo nach ein paar monaten die Tasten oder sonstiges nicht mehr geht.
FaceTime läuft auch nich über das Telefonnetz also nc. Das geht über WLan und kostet einen nix solange man eine i.net Flat zuhause hat


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Ich habe ein iPhone weil ich es selber bezahle und auf Qualität achte und kein bock auf ein Samsung wo nach ein paar monaten die Tasten oder sonstiges nicht mehr geht.



Das ist zumindest die offizielle Version. 

BTW FaceTime bleibt am Ende halt doch einfach nur "Video Telefonie"


----------



## i.neT' (1. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest die offizielle Version.


Wer hat den hier wen das Handy nachgebaut ?


----------



## uN4m3d (1. September 2011)

Im Endeffekt fließt das Geld, wie immer, doch eh nur wieder in Waffen, damit sich verfeindete Clans etc. die Köpfe einschlagen können. Die Warlords verhöckern Hilfsgüter gegen AKs und die Zivilbevölkerung bekommt davon eh nichts zu sehen. Informiert euch nur einmal wie es mit vielen Hilfsgütern in Afghanistan läuft. 
Naja, meiner Meinung nach gehört dieser Thread schon lange geclosed. Alleine das Avatar des Verfasser zeigt doch schon, dass es nur ein Bash-Thread ist, auch wenn er das beteuert. Würde da statt Apple beispielsweise Nvidia stehen, dann würde euch das doch noch nicht einmal kratzen. Noch nie ein Produkt von Apple besessen, aber hauptsache bei einer gefunden Kleinigkeit losbrüllen. Warum ist das PCGHX-Forum eigentlich so verdammt Anti-Apple ? Wer hier am lautesten schreit, spendet wahrscheinlich selbst am wenigsten


----------



## hfb (1. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du verallgemeinerst das ständig, und du solltest die Berichte besser lesen.
> Es gibt dort durchaus mit unseren vergleichbare Sozialsysteme siehe z.B. die Rentenversicherung.
> Und Sozialhilfe in Form von Lebensmittelmarken, sozialem Wohnungsbau, Unterstützung für Miete und Kleidung gibt es in den USA genau so wie bei uns.
> 
> ...


 
Ich gebe auf.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir mein eigenes unternehmen hart erarbeitet hätte, würde ich auch nix Spenden, sollen die doch Schaun wo sie bleiben.
> 
> Ps: bitte kein geflame darüber, meine meinung ist halt so. Mir schenkt auch niemand was im leben.



Alter, und wie viel dir geschenkt wurde...


----------



## blackout24 (2. September 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Alter, und wie viel dir geschenkt wurde...


 
Jo schon allein was Schule etc. das Land pro Schüler kostet etc. pp. Dann noch Polizei und Gesundheitsystem
wird dir auch geschenkt.

Ich hab übrigens dieses Jahr immerhin 20 Euro gespendet. Finde bei Unternehmen gehört das auch einfach dazu.
Schaut euch doch mal in eurer Region um da spenden Kleine und Mittlereunternehmen auch haufenweise Zeug auch
wenn es nur neue Sitzbänke sind. Vieles wäre ohne Spenden garnicht möglich.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. September 2011)

Ja Jesus liebt euch, und jetzt is gut, es gibt immer wieder unterschiedliche Punkte die man positiv oder auch negativ darstellen kann. Ich für meinen Teil behaupte immer noch, das man im leben nix geschenkt bekommt, alles erfordert früher oder später eine gegenleistung.


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Wer hat den hier wen das Handy nachgebaut ?


 
Die gesamte Hardwarearchitektur des iPhone 4 ist von Samsung


----------



## iceman650 (3. September 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Die gesamte Hardwarearchitektur des iPhone 4 ist von Samsung


 Quelle bitte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Apfeltalk - Apple A4-Prozessor
http://static3.macnews.de/uploads/2010/05/chart2_050710.gif

Apple A4 IST ein Hummingbird und die ganzen Chipsätze von den vorherigen iPhones sind ebenfalls von Samsung...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. September 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Ohh Gott wenn Apple doch soo Sch.... ist warum kaufen es den so viele ?
> Man läuft durch die Stadt sieht man sehr viele mit ein iPhone!
> Wieso was Spenden? Ihr macht es doch selber nicht! mit 10€ im Monat kann bestimmt in Afrika eine Familie überleben!
> 
> ...



Hab ein Samsung Galaxy , 

Sag ich ja, geht doch keinen was an wer spendet oder nicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2011)

Nur so kommt man zu geld  Wird sich auch steve gedacht haben, ich bin mal gespannt wie sich diese sache entwickelt wenn er jetzt weg ist vom chefposten....
Aplle kennt sich so gut mit marketing und leute vere(a)pplen aus, die könnten sich warscheinlich noch toller dastehen lassen wenn sie für was spenden, dass in der öffentlichkeit als sozial gilt


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Apple-News: das Unternehmen Apple gerät zunehmend in  Kritik, da es keine eigene Charity-Stiftung hat und nicht für wohltätige  Zwecke spendet.


 Oh Gott! Nein! Da erbringt jemand eine freiwillige Leistung nicht! Wie soll so das Plansoll der nächsten fünf Jahre nur erfüllt werden? Und mit dem Lenin-Orden wird es so auch nix.

Im Ernst, ich mag Apple nicht, aber mit seinem Geld kann nun wirklich ein jeder anstellen, was er will. Spenden sind Spenden, weil es dazu keine Verpflichtung gibt. Sich daran hochzuziehen, daß jemand nicht spendet, ist wirklich nur peinlich. Das erinnert verdammt an die Drücker-Methoden vom Roten Kreuz.


----------



## exa (5. September 2011)

Wie gesagt zwingt niemand Apple zu spenden, wie denn auch? Aber Apple muss dann halt auch damit leben können, dass es dann zu Unsymphatie kommt.

In Amiland ist das grundsätzlich noch mal ne andere Geschichte, da ist es halt wirklich so, dass man schief angeschaut wird wenn man keine Stiftung hat und nicht ab und zu ne Spendengala abhält...

Es ist auch völlig freiwillig sich einer Kleidungsordnung in der Firma zu unterwerfen, und wenn man dann mit zerrissener Jeans und batman T-Shirt auftaucht, wird man auch komisch angeschaut. So ist das nun mal, gewisse Sachen gehören zum guten Ton...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. September 2011)

Bis jetzt sind sie ja recht gut gefahren, auch ohne Spenden, ich sag ja nur weil in den User-News in letzter Zeit sehr scharf gegen Apple geschossen wird. Ich könnte hier 10000x Firmen eintragen die nicht spenden, aber spenden könnten, die auch Produkte und Dienstleistungen anbieten.

Ausserdem will ich ein Iphone, Ipad oder ein MacBook, ob die was spenden oder nicht hat damit doch nichts zu tun und hält bestimmt keinen davon ab diese Produkte nicht zu kaufen. 

Sonst kann ich mir ja nichtmal mehr was im Aldi kaufen, da die auch nicht spenden, genug Geld und ja, sogar Lebensmittel fortwerfen statt sie in die 3 Welt Länder zu schicken. Man kann immer was negatives suchen, und das geschiet hier bei Apple in den Usernews sehr oft ...


----------



## exa (5. September 2011)

klar kann man taudsende einwerfen, allerdings zählen diese nicht zu den 500 Umsatzstärksten und schon gar nicht zu denen mit größtem Eigenkapital...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es in den USA ein Sozialsystem, ähnlich dem unseren. Einzig bei den Krankenkassen bzw. der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung hinken die Amis hinterher.


 
Öhm.. das US Sozialsystem kannst du nicht mit dem in Deutschland vergleichen.
Ohne Spenden von Reichen würde die Versorgung der Ärmsten zusammenbrechen, denn niemand hat in den USA ein Recht auf Grundsicherung, wie z.B. bei uns.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. das US Sozialsystem kannst du nicht mit dem in Deutschland vergleichen.
> Ohne Spenden von Reichen würde die Versorgung der Ärmsten zusammenbrechen, denn niemand hat in den USA ein Recht auf Grundsicherung, wie z.B. bei uns.



Auch wenn die amerikanischen Sozialleistungen nicht so umfangreich sind wie bei uns, so gibt es doch einiges was in ähnlicher Art und Weise funktioniert (Sozialabgaben der Arbeitnehmer, Rente, Arbeitslosengeld)
Auswandern: Soziale Absicherung in den USA
Social Security (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem will ich ein Iphone, Ipad oder ein MacBook, ob die was spenden oder nicht hat damit doch nichts zu tun und hält bestimmt keinen davon ab diese Produkte nicht zu kaufen.
> Sonst kann ich mir ja nichtmal mehr was im Aldi kaufen, da die auch nicht spenden, genug Geld und ja, sogar Lebensmittel fortwerfen statt sie in die 3 Welt Länder zu schicken. Man kann immer was negatives suchen, und das geschiet hier bei Apple in den Usernews sehr oft ...


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht. Diese extreme Antipathie gegenüber Apple (und einigen anderen Dingen) hier im Forum kann ich teilweise wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.

Am schönsten finde ich immer, wenn Leute etwas boykottieren, um sich dann hier im Forum damit zu brüsten, wie viel Rückgrat sie haben.
Kein Apple, kein Intel, kein Nvidia, keine Konsolen, kein Facebook, kein Google, keine Games mit zu restriktivem DRM, keine Games von Hersteller/Publisher xy weil die PC Version von Spiel abc zu schlecht war (O-Ton: "_Crytek ist für mich gestorben_").....
Sacht mal habt ihr eigentlich nix besseres zu tun als ständig irgendetwas zu boykottieren, und euch dafür selber auf die Schulter zu klopfen?????


----------



## unterseebotski (7. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ob die was spenden oder nicht hat damit doch nichts zu tun und hält bestimmt keinen davon ab diese Produkte nicht zu kaufen.



Nö, mich hält es jedenfalls nicht davon ab, keine Apple-Produkte zu kaufen. 

Wenn man 76 Mrd. Dollar auf der hohen Kante hat, dann hat man vieles richtig gemacht - keine Frage. 
Das ist aber so unvorstellbar viel Geld, dass es für mich selbstverständlich wäre, anderen zu helfen, die nichts dafür können, dass sie arm sind. Und da gibts auf der Welt sehr sehr viele.
Sind denn die Menschen in Ostafrika selber schuld, dass sie in Ostafrika geboren wurden? Sind sie selber schuld, dass es seit Jahren dort nicht mehr ausreichend regnet und die bestellten Felder verdorren?
Oder nicht ganz soweit weg: sind Kinder von sozial schwachen Familien selber schuld, dass sie in eine sozial schwache Familie geboren wurden? Verdienen sie keine Chance auf bessere Aussichten?

Ich finde es wirklich sehr bedauerlich, wie egoistisch und selbstverständlich manche hier im Forum ihren Reichtum ansehen. Glaubt ihr, uns ginge es genauso gut wie jetzt, wenn wir alle selber in Ostafrika geboren worden wären? Habt ihr euch ganz alleine und ohne Hilfe von außen (zB Möglichkeit zur Schulbildung) euer Leben aufgebaut - oder einfach nur Glück gehabt, dass ihr in einem Industriestaat geboren worden seid. 
Darüber sollte mancher hier mal nachdenken.

Manche Firmen verdienen so viel Geld, dass es ihnen einfach nicht wehtut, etwas zu spenden und anderen damit zu helfen. Und ich sage jetzt nur soviel: Apple würde es auch nicht wehtun.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Nö, mich hält es jedenfalls nicht davon ab, keine Apple-Produkte zu kaufen.



Und das obwohl du ansonst ein enthusiastischer Apple Fan bist? Verrückt  .



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wenn man 76 Mrd. Dollar auf der hohen Kante hat, dann hat man vieles richtig gemacht - keine Frage.



Das Geld gehört weder dem Herrn Apple, noch dem Herrn Jobs oder sonstwem, sondern den Aktionären welche in den letzten Jahren kaum Dividenden zugunsten der Kriegskasse bekommen haben.

Apple als Unternehmen hat die Pflicht damit das zu tun um den Besitzern (Aktionären) ein bestmögliches Ergebniss zu liefern. Jeder Aktionär hat selbstverständlich privat die Möglichkeit Aktien zu verkaufen und die Erlöse zu spenden. Das muss man dann auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich sehr bedauerlich, wie egoistisch und selbstverständlich manche hier im Forum ihren Reichtum ansehen. Glaubt ihr, uns ginge es genauso gut wie jetzt, wenn wir alle selber in Ostafrika geboren worden wären? Habt ihr euch ganz alleine und ohne Hilfe von außen (zB Möglichkeit zur Schulbildung) euer Leben aufgebaut - oder einfach nur Glück gehabt, dass ihr in einem Industriestaat geboren worden seid.
> Darüber sollte mancher hier mal nachdenken.



Ich finde es wirklich sehr bedauerlich, wie leichtfertig andere sich das Recht herausnehmen auf andere zu zeigen ohne nur ein Quäntchen Backroundwissen, einfach mal auf BILD-Niveau "anschwärzen". Lächerlich.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Manche Firmen verdienen so viel Geld, dass es ihnen einfach nicht wehtut, etwas zu spenden und anderen damit zu helfen. Und ich sage jetzt nur soviel: Apple würde es auch nicht wehtun.


 
Apple war schon vor dem Aus. Insofern sollte man sich nicht dem Irrglauben hingeben und denken das ein gewisses finanzielles Polster alle Risiken eleminiert. Wie gesagt, Apple soll mit dem Geld was erwirtschaften und es nicht verschenken. Denn wenn die Aktionäre Geld hätten verschenken wollen, hätten sie es gespendet und nicht in Aktien investiert.


----------



## unterseebotski (7. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich sehr bedauerlich, wie leichtfertig andere sich das Recht herausnehmen auf andere zu zeigen ohne nur ein Quäntchen Backroundwissen, einfach mal auf BILD-Niveau "anschwärzen". Lächerlich.


 Ich schwärze niemanden an. Ich sage nur, dass manche mal darüber nachdenken sollten, warum sie es besser als andere auf der Welt haben. Das Argument "ich arbeite hart für mein Geld" zählt dabei nicht, denn in meinem Geburtsland (die BRD) gibt es ein funktionierendes System und eine Infrastruktur, welche einem die "harte Arbeit" erst ermöglicht. Und das ist keinesfalls selbstverständlich. 
Ich jedenfalls denke über sowas nach. Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass ich in der BRD geboren wurde und hier leben darf - aber ich kann dafür wenigstens dankbar sein. Und ich kann anderen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten, etwas von meinem Glück abgeben.
Und ich bleibe dabei, dass ich es gut finde, wenn Unternehmen ganz allgemein das auch tun und dass ich es nicht gut finde, wenn Unternehmen auf ihren Geldsäcken sitzen, wie Dagobert Duck.
Und ja, ich finde es nach wie vor nicht gut, dass Apple nicht spendet.

Btw. 76 Mrd kann niemand mehr in den Sand setzen, das ist einfach so viel, dass nix mehr schiefgehen kann. Und das ist nur das Barvermögen, Apple selbst ist ja um die 350 Mrd. wert, also 350000 Millionen - wie soll man das in den Sand setzen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass manche mal darüber nachdenken sollten, warum sie es besser als andere auf der Welt haben. Das Argument "ich arbeite hart für mein Geld" zählt dabei nicht, denn in meinem Geburtsland (die BRD) gibt es ein funktionierendes System und eine Infrastruktur, welche einem die "harte Arbeit" erst ermöglicht. Und das ist keinesfalls selbstverständlich.
> Ich jedenfalls denke über sowas nach. Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass ich in der BRD geboren wurde und hier leben darf - aber ich kann dafür wenigstens dankbar sein. Und ich kann anderen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten, etwas von meinem Glück abgeben.



Apple hat mit Deutschland ja erstmal nicht wirklich viel zu tun.
Apple wurde in den USA gegründet und zahlt in den USA Steuern und beschäfftigt tausende Mitarbeiter, insofern kannst du davon ausgehen das sie ihrem Land mehr geben als nehmen.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei, dass ich es gut finde, wenn Unternehmen ganz allgemein das auch tun und dass ich es nicht gut finde, wenn Unternehmen auf ihren Geldsäcken sitzen, wie Dagobert Duck.
> Und ja, ich finde es nach wie vor nicht gut, dass Apple nicht spendet.



Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein das Apple kein kleines Familienunternehmen ist sondern eine Kapitalgesellschaft. Sprich die Führung von Apple besitzt das Geld nicht sondern die Gesellschaft, welche selbst eine juristische Person ist und eben diese gehört den Aktionären.

Wenn einer was spenden möchte, dann die Aktionäre und nicht das Unternehmen.

Um auf das oft erwähnte "Microsoft" Beispiel zu kommen, dort ist auch nicht das Unternehmen der Suggardaddy sondern sein ehemaliger Gründer, eine Privatperson.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Btw. 76 Mrd kann niemand mehr in den Sand setzen, das ist einfach so viel, dass nix mehr schiefgehen kann. Und das ist nur das Barvermögen, Apple selbst ist ja um die 350 Mrd. wert, also 350000 Millionen - wie soll man das in den Sand setzen?


 
76.000.000.000 klingt für eine einzelne Person viel. Aber Apple ist keine Person die 76 Mia's im Keller hat sondern eben eine Firma. Und diese hat nichts anderes zu tun als ihren Besitzern Geld zu verdienen und ihre Rechnungen/ Löhne zu bezahlen.

Viele Firmen (bzw. deren FÜhrungspersonal) dachte das sicherlich auch schon. Aber ein paar schlechte Jahre reichen und alles kann vorbei sein. Insofern sollte man die Kriegskasse nur für wichtige Investitionen anfassen. 
Und der Börsenwert ist rein fiktiv. Davon kann man nichts kaufen.

Natürlich könnte man die Unkenrufer still halten indem man ein paar Alibimillionen in irgendein Pseudoprojekt investiert. Aber ich denke mal Apple tut gut daran sich von solchen Sinnlosmaßnahmen zu distanzieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

Hier etwas neues zu diesem Thema:

Apple Launches Employee Charity Matching Program | News | The Mac Observer


----------



## Ezio (9. September 2011)

Apfeltalk - Tim Cook fördert Mitarbeiterspenden bei Apple


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

Ah ja. Als ich gepostet habe gab es die News noch nicht auf deutsch


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. September 2011)

uN4m3d schrieb:


> Aha, wohl schon mal den Hungertod gestorben ?


 
Wenn ich groß bin will ich auch mal solche gehaltvollen und empathiefreien Antworten geben können wie du.


----------

